# Julia vs Emperor vs Warped Vinyl



## juiceboxjosh (May 25, 2016)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone here has played two or three of the Walrus Audio Julia, JHS Emperor, and Chase Bliss Warped Vinyl and could shed some light on them for me. 
First I guess how did you like them and second, Is the emperor worth the larger footprint or is the Warped Vinyl worth almost double the price of the Julia? 
Thanks!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I haven't tried any of those. 

If you're wanting a 'broken' chorus sound, you might want to also try to the ZVex Instant Lofi junky.


----------

